# Dorking Deepdene WW2 Bunkers - October 2014



## FenceJumper (Oct 13, 2014)

I came across this place online looking for new locations and after seeing the photos was determined to conquer it. The day after i found out about it I visited with a mate of mine. From research id learnt that there were a few ways in, some sealed off but people had found their way in. Not long after getting there we had found our entrance and we were in. Torches and cameras out and masks on (it was sealed off due to asbestos) and we were away exploring it. Its quite big, not as big as the Coulsdon tunnels but worth a trip too! There are more bunkers that southern railway created, the Deepdene one, one in Woking and one in Redhill. It has become our mission to do them all! Anyway here's some information on the place and some pictures!

_'During World War 2, the Southern Railway took over the Deepdene Hotel near Dorking in Surrey for its wartime emergency headquarters. In the grounds they excavated an underground control centre taking advantage of a network of existing natural caves that had been acknowledged 300 years before in the diaries of John Evelyn. Because of the natural protection afforded by the location of the caves they were eminently suitable for the development of a bunker to house both the headquarters' telephone exchange and Traffic Control who also had their underground control centre there with underground divisional controls at Woking (South West Division), Southampton (Western Division), Orpington (South Eastern Division) and Redhill (Central Division).'_





[/url]DSC_0028 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0033 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0034 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0036 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0037 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0039 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0044 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0048 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0050 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0053 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0057 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0070 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]

There was a hut slightly up the hill from the entrance which had some weird satanic stuff in it.




[/url]DSC_0077 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]

Cheers for reading! I definitely recommend this site! Here's a few links if you want some research on it!

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...-ww2-control-centre-bunker-dorking-april-2013

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=5...=/6787912/Entrance-to-Southern-Railway-bunker

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/d/deepdene/index.shtml


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice one. Even walking around the site on a wet day is a task.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice one, glad to see it's not completely stripped!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2014)

Great find! and nearly unspoilt too.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice work there if a tad damp to visit


----------



## derelictwom (Oct 14, 2014)

This looks quality mate! Nice one


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 16, 2014)

Love that one, thanks!


----------



## fleydog (Oct 18, 2014)

Fabulous! I am very much taken by the graffiti, which unlike the vast majority of what one sees, wasn't made in the style of American comics. Thank you.


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice one! Liking the use of a shemagh/kaffiyeh type thing, I sometimes use one too. Great for keeping dust out of your nose and insects out of your hair.


----------

